# Paradigm PDR-8 Subwoofer



## PinchyCM

Hey guys and gals, 

 How is a Paradigm PDR-8? I'm new to the HT thing, and I'm looking for something that's a good bang for the buck. Not looking for anything big, infact...I was looking at a small Dayton before. I plan to use it with a set of Paradigm Atoms or Titans.


 EDIT: How about the PDR-10?


----------



## ooheadsoo

I say nay on account of it being a relatively inexpensive commercial subwoofer of only 8". That can't be good news.


----------



## Necros

Don't, unless this is for a PC system. Save up and buy something else.


----------



## Asmo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinchyCM* 
_Hey guys and gals, 

 How is a Paradigm PDR-8? I'm new to the HT thing, and I'm looking for something that's a good bang for the buck. Not looking for anything big, infact...I was looking at a small Dayton before. I plan to use it with a set of Paradigm Atoms or Titans._

 

I bought a Paradigm PDR8 when I got my monitor 5s couple of years ago -- I took the PDR8 back 2 weeks later. Not a very good sub imho, you can spend a lil more and get a much better one, Paradigm PDR series is not good for music at all.


----------



## PinchyCM

thanks for the comments. how does it compare to say, like a klipsch ultra MM sub? 

 this is for a PC. any other subs in the paradigm line that's good? i like things to match, haha.


----------



## Necros

Servo 15 and Signature..


----------



## PinchyCM

how about on a budget?


----------



## Necros

What budget is that? Servo 15's were available for £400 GBP a while ago, a bargain (normal price was £800)

 You could checkout the SVS PB-10ISD, $400.


----------



## PinchyCM

i was looking for a small setup for a PC (getting rid of my 5.1 klipsch ultras)

 my budget is closer to 700 for everything... looking for something that'll top the ultras, but in 2.1


----------



## PinchyCM

how are the axiom m1tis in terms of bang for the buck? i'm looking for a small bookshelf for a decent value. i've been looking at axiom m3tis, paradigm atoms/titans...


----------



## Necros

Sorry no experience with Axiom. For small bookshelf (presume looking at similar sized speakers?) checkout the HSU package or perhaps Monitor Audio Radius 90's.

http://www.hsustore.com/vt12.html
http://www.monitoraudio.com/products/radius/index.htm


----------



## PinchyCM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necros* 
_Sorry no experience with Axiom. For small bookshelf (presume looking at similar sized speakers?) checkout the HSU package or perhaps Monitor Audio Radius 90's.

http://www.hsustore.com/vt12.html
http://www.monitoraudio.com/products/radius/index.htm_

 

Indeed, I am. I'm looking for a 2.1 set up though...so I guess the HSU setup is out...


----------



## Asmo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinchyCM* 
_thanks for the comments. how does it compare to say, like a klipsch ultra MM sub? 

 this is for a PC. any other subs in the paradigm line that's good? i like things to match, haha._

 

If you can get a used PW2100 or 2200 Paradigm sub, that would be good, those are well priced. 

 But, you are really outshining your bookshelves here with a sub, your looking at atoms or titans, I would consider something like the Axiom M22Tis, paired with a sub those bookshelves really sound good, I'm not sure what your overall budget is, if you give us a total price might be able to help yah out, I would recommend something like what I have, but add a nice sub.


----------



## PinchyCM

aroudn 500-600 for the bookshelves and a sub.

 how much do a set of paradigm titans go for new?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinchyCM* 
_aroudn 500-600 for the bookshelves and a sub.
 how much do a set of paradigm titans go for new?_

 

Don't know for sure right now, but a few years back, about $170 for a new pair of Titans in a FL authorized dealer:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showp...0&postcount=14

 I have a PDR-12, the combo with the Titans is very nice for the mid-size living room I had. I wouldn't recommend the PDR-8 though, probably too small a driver to get low enough and to be a good match for the Titans. Depending on room size, within the Paradigm brand and within budget I'd rather suggest the PDR-10 or PDR-12. Those subs don't have phase adjustment though.


----------



## D-EJ915

If you don't mind doing a DIY sub, you could get a 10 or 12" driver from www.partsexpress.com or another website like them and buy a sub plate amp (like 130 bucks) and just get a slab of wood and make a box big enough, you could make a sealed one...they're easy to make and sound good. Depending on how big it would be, probably 2 up to 4 sq ft...depends on your driver though. Anyway, it'd be like ~320 bucks depending on the equipment you have (they can cut it "not that accurately" at home depot, etc...and get MDF)

 or you could just buy a sub.


----------



## PinchyCM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* 
_If you don't mind doing a DIY sub, you could get a 10 or 12" driver from www.partsexpress.com or another website like them and buy a sub plate amp (like 130 bucks) and just get a slab of wood and make a box big enough, you could make a sealed one...they're easy to make and sound good. Depending on how big it would be, probably 2 up to 4 sq ft...depends on your driver though. Anyway, it'd be like ~320 bucks depending on the equipment you have (they can cut it "not that accurately" at home depot, etc...and get MDF)

 or you could just buy a sub._

 

Hehe, not much of the DIY guy...since I have no time. Literally. It's 12:17am, and I'm in the EE lab, working on my processor.


----------



## PinchyCM

What do u guys think of the PDR10 then? 

 I was thinking about getting one off Audiogon or something. What do u think a lightly used one is worth?


----------



## Asmo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinchyCM* 
_What do u guys think of the PDR10 then? 

 I was thinking about getting one off Audiogon or something. What do u think a lightly used one is worth?_

 

If you can find the PW2100 v4 used you would be better off, thats just IMHO. I did not like any of the PDR series for music.


----------



## PinchyCM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asmo* 
_If you can find the PW2100 v4 used you would be better off, thats just IMHO. I did not like any of the PDR series for music._

 

Those retail for a lot more than I can even afford, used.

 I'm looking for a small set (bookshelves and sub) for about 500-600 dollars. I found a PDR10 for 225.


----------

